# Are you a music purist?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is something I have come across on and off, mostly off, over the years. I first remember one guy I knew who was upset that Johnny Winter was playing rock. He said he was purist and that Winter should stay strictly with the blues. Then there was the incident with Neil Young and Joni Mitchell at Mariposa on Toronto Island. They were booed by folkies who were angry that the two were deviating from acoustic folk. I believed they never returned. Then there was the famous Bob Dylan electric concert where he was booed by angry purist folkies. There have been incidents in jazz too where artists ventured into popular music at the time. It was like the musicians had committed sacrilege.

By the mid 70s, I realized I was NOT a purist. I found the purists of the late 60s and early 70s rather inflexible and intolerant of change. If I like their musical changes fine, if not, well, I didn't. Didn't care much for George Benson's This Masquerade, but I liked Winters' rock, Young's rock and Mitchell's jazz style.

So my question is, are you a musical purist, a purist about some things and not others, or not a purist. Think in terms of artists shifting within, changing or playing across musical genres. Like has Metallica changed from their earliest works? Did you care? Did it enrage you? Or you didn't just didn't like the later music. Whatever.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I like knowing the historical origins of things, but I like any discipline, be it in the arts, humanities, or sciences, to advance. So some purism is important for maintaining historical perspective, but absolute reactionary purism is counterproductive and stagnates whatever discipline one is talking about. I like old stuff, new stuff. I like when someone does a song "just like the record", but I also like when someone interprets a tune and does it VERY differently.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm not a purist, but some things do deviate farther then I'd like. Your Metallica example is great. I found out about them via guitar lessons, and dove right in to master of puppets as a place to learn speed and riffs, alongside Iron Maiden tunes. They released "death magnetic" after that, and while I liked the single "Frantic" (it was also in B, which helped) I could tell even that they had shifted gears. Alexisonfire is another band that had a big shift per album, and while it garnered them more fame and fortune I guarantee it alienated people who loved the first two albums. A band would like to eat, however .


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Usually not a purist but voted for sometimes to cover some exceptions.

It ticks me off when an artist or fellow musician panders to a market or audience for gain's sake without artistic or musical merit. Popifying classical music by adding a disco beat to Beethoven, for example. Even when some pop artist tries to be bluesy when they don't have a grasp of the genre, as if trying to be cool or something.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's all music--good or bad.
I've been disappointed by some bands when they shifted styles, but that's their thing & they're allowed to do it.
It used to bother me, now I'm okay with it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

A few bands lost me along their transitions.
Those that come to mind are Rush - Signals, too many keys, Alex started to disappear.
Police - Ghost in the Machine, I brought back the LP.
I think that I have the first two Nickelback CDs. 8D

Not a purist though, I just didn't enjoy the direction, or newest sound or energy.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not a purist about much, good is good, I'm OK with that. If someone deviates and they suck then I'm a purist 

One thing I do know, I'm pretty picky about people covering other artists material, if you can't do it justice stay away from it. Case in point i was with my wife in Winners just yesterday, as i walked in my ears were assaulted by an extremely piss poor cover of an old Beatles tune, turned out it was Stevie Wonder and some chick with her voice screeching and warbling all over the place. I almost walked out of the store. When it comes to the Beatles I'm afraid I'm a purist


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

When I was very young, I was a purist. But the older I got, it didn't matter much to me anymore. I learned to appreciate all kinds of music.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Frankly Robert, I don't give a damn! lol

As long as what I am hearing makes me happy!

It's like listening to ELO play with some symphony! I think it was Roll over Beethoven! Cellos, violins and the like don't belong but it sounded damned fine to me! I heard Eddie Van Halen playing blues that was incredible but he's not known for playing blues! It was amazing!! I don't really care!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I was never really into Disco until Led Zeppelin played it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

davetcan said:


> When it comes to the Beatles I'm afraid I'm a purist


C'mon now. What about this rendition? lol.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Life is change. tastes constantly evolve...at least mine do


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I think an artist should be able to play any music (s)he wishes.

However, I can understand why people get upset when they pay hard-earned money to see an artist perform, only to find that he has recently switched music genre and is playing the style of music the ticket buyer hates. A lot of folkies disliked rock, and paid to see Dylan do an acoustic concert. They were understandedly angry when Dylan showed up with the Paul Butterfield Blues Band and went electric before their eyes.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

How do you call the complete opposite of purist? That I am.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Life is change. tastes constantly evolve...at least mine do


Well put Scotty! You'd have to admit though, some bands in your life never change! There your favorites from the first couple of moments that you hear them! Today there still your favorites! I am somewhat trapped in a time warp though! The 1980's classic rock makes everything so excellent! I just love it and relate to it so well! Classics just never die! They motivate me to want to aspire to a higher level of playing! It never loses it's charm!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

ed2000 said:


> I was never really into Disco until Led Zeppelin played it.


Do you remember when Kiss did a disco song?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Scotty said:


> Life is change. tastes constantly evolve...at least mine do


I am a purist about change and growth


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> Well put Scotty! You'd have to admit though, some bands in your life never change! There your favorites from the first couple of moments that you hear them! Today there still your favorites! I am somewhat trapped in a time warp though! The 1980's classic rock makes everything so excellent! I just love it and relate to it so well! Classics just never die! They motivate me to want to aspire to a higher level of playing! It never loses it's charm!


Oh yes, I do admit. Some come and go, and some stick with you. I remember as a kid, I was in a store and smoke on the water came on the radio. I had to hear it again...it was magic. To this day, Deep Purple is still one of my faves. There's plenty of artists besides Purple that I enjoy now as much as I did then, but also lots I no longer care for at all. And then there were the few times where everyone loved a band that I didn't at first but came to like them later. Early G&R and Tragically Hip for example. Never liked them much until I started to play along to it


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

*So my question is, are you a musical purist, a purist about some things and not others, or not a purist. Think in terms of artists shifting within, changing or playing across musical genres. Like has Metallica changed from their earliest works? Did you care? Did it enrage you? Or you didn't just didn't like the later music. Whatever.*

Individual music tastes as a listener is not the question.
I'm sure a lot of folks like different types of music and thats all good.

The real question is :
When one of your favorite artists changes genres or does something completely different then what you thought made then your favorite,
does that sit OK with you even if you think the new stuff sucks.

With this is mind, I am a purist.

If I was ever blessed with the opportunity to see Paul McCartney live, you bet your ass that I would want to hear 
what I think Paul McCartney should play in his set.
Same goes for all my other favorite artists.
Thats why they are my favorites...
Any artist has the right and option to change their style at any time they want...but dont expect me to follow blindly cause I liked something else the did.

G.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I wasn't much of a purist until I heard Willie Nelson sing a raggae duet with Toots Hibbert. Man, that was just wrong. Somethings some people just should not attempt.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know if I'm a purist or not. I expect musicians to evolve.
Playing the same stuff for 50 years doesn't seem "purist" to me, it seems like phoning it in.
I don't expect a 60 yr old to look at the world the same way a 20 yr old does.

Edit: and I may not always like what they evolve into,but I respect their right to do so. Fans can't dictate the journey their idols take. So as long as it's sincere, I respect it. Maybe part of an artists role is to broaden their fans horizons?
The conflict arises when it comes to live performances. For example, will Taylor Swifts country fans want to go see her show now that she's turned the corner to being a pop star? I don't know. The problem with being a "hybrid" is some will see you as more like half-assed at 2 things.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Any old timers remember when the Ventures cut an all-Country album? It was good. Got me to start listening to more of that genre too.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if you took the original post, and replaced the word purist with the word hipster it wouldn't change a single thing. i say play what makes you happy, and if i don't like it, someone will.

*********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************


speaking of the 80's ms lola -
judas priest have been lambasted several times for this very thing. in the begining their sound wasn't anything like 80's metal. it was a trippier. they weren't making what you and i know as metal until 1978 when they released stained class, but you can hear it coming on _sin after sin. _ when they released _turbo_ they added keyboards, started sweep picking, and generally tried to change their sound to figure out what people of the times actually wanted. like any band, they wanted more commercial success. most people just wanted them to do another _british steel_. imo turbo is a great album, but i'm in the minority.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think we pigeon-hole the things we like. Go beyond the music of an artist and think about how we associate some guitarists with particular gear. I remember almost deserting the Beatles when they first starting changing guitars - to me at the time, Paul played his Hofner, John the short Ricky and George was allowed to used one of two Gretsches. Can you imagine Ringo NOT on Silver Ludwigs or Paul and George using their own mics rather than sharing one. It was an image burned into our brains.

There are lots of guitarist that own many, many instruments (us included) but I still have a problem imagining Townsend, Page, or Slash without an LP. Would you enjoy an AC/DC concert if Angus hit the stage weilding a Tele? BB King with an Ernie Ball?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> Would you enjoy an AC/DC concert if Angus hit the stage weilding a Tele?


How about an ES 345?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> if you took the original post, and replaced the word purist with the word hipster it wouldn't change a single thing. i say play what makes you happy, and if i don't like it, someone will.
> 
> *********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> ...


Turbo was ok. But when I think of JP, I think of screaming for vengeance and defenders of the faith. Without those 2 albums, they'd be kind of forgettable to me, yet I was a huge fan of theirs in that time. It would be like def leppard without hysteria and pyromania.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

Don't forget Sad Wings of Destiny

I think you can pull this one off Lola.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm all for side projects and experimental albums, but you've got to call them what they are. 

What's really getting to me is artists like Sam Hunt and now even the Zac Brown Band and Dean Brody releasing EDM club songs and calling it country.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm not a purist but I also don't necessarily appreciate the results of artists taking different directions than what they are known for.

I mean, sometimes they don't pull it off very well. I don't have a problem with them trying though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

To me, it depends on if the rendition sounds better than the original.
eg's; Dylan/Hendrix - All Along the Watchtower, Mitchell/Nazareth - This Flight Tonight.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> BB King with an Ernie Ball?


I think a lot of people today would love o see BB King with an Ernie Ball--especially if it meant he didn't die.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> To me, it depends on if the rendition sounds better than the original.
> eg's; Dylan/Hendrix - All Along the Watchtower, Mitchell/Nazareth - This Flight Tonight.


Purist, no but I prefer the Dylan and Mitchell versons. Hendrix is ok but I don't know if I've heard the Nazareth version.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> .. I don't know if I've heard the Nazareth version.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Don't forget Sad Wings of Destiny
> 
> I think you can pull this one off Lola.


she totally could. "A" chord, all day long, simple solo., and the single note chorus riff is easy too.

my personal favs to play from that album are dreamer/deciever, deciever, and genocide. finding a singer who could keep up with those songs is a good trick. people of that caliber are looking for a better gunslinger than i am. hahaha



zontar said:


> I think a lot of people today would love o see BB King with an Ernie Ball--especially if it meant he didn't die.


i dunno, i think i might like seeing a DEAD bb king playing an ernie ball. i mean, hell THAT would be pretty interesting


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> How about an ES 345?


Yep, its a wee bit out of place...its almost bigger than he is...but did he rock it just the same? I'd imagine yes


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> my personal favs to play from that album are dreamer/deciever, deciever, and genocide. finding a singer who could keep up with those songs is a good trick. people of that caliber are looking for a better gunslinger than i am. hahaha


Good choices. I also enjoyed doing 'victim of changes'.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I wouldn't say I'm a purist, but I often hear "crossover" music that leaves me wanting a more pure form of whichever music they're crossing to or from.

I prefer mountain music and bluegrass over modern "country" for example.

Good is good. I try to listen first and judge second.

There's a lot of grey in this world. I tend to prefer black or white.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

If everyone decides to be "pure", how do we evolve?

I really wouldn't be happy living in a world that excluded the Beatles for straying from skiffle, Picasso for daring to move on from charcoal, Frank Lloyd Wright for dreaming of waterfalls, Dick Fosby for giving the flop a go,.......


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I think we like to keep the stuff that is nearest and dearest to us "pure". For instance to use the Metallica reference again, I got into them while in my teens, this was the Cliff Burton era of the band (mid 80's). Master of Puppets remains one of the best metal albums ever! Given that this came out during a formative time in my musical journey I did have a hard time following them through their changes. The entity that was the Metallica of my youth is basically dead to me now. 

Intellectually, I get and support their need or desire for growth and change but the 18 yr old kid in me is turning his back to them while they play. An aside here, that's what the audience used to do when an "unworthy" supporting act would open for Metallica in the early days. 

I think that's why so much of their fan base was not only turned off but felt betrayed by their changes. Early on, it was a brotherhood, a camaraderie, almost a private club. Keep in mind Metallica didn't get very much if any airplay back in those days so if you were into them you felt a kinship with our fellow fans. 
When they became radio darlings and started to distance themselves (totally their right to do so) a lot of the people who held the banner when few others did felt left out and snubbed. 
I'm older now and I don't really care what they do. As I said it's their thing. I just wish they'd have changed their name when they started doing ballads.


----------



## PulienJier (Dec 5, 2014)

I am far from being a purist. Both music and gear wise.
All I want to know is ''Does my ears like what they are hearing?'' and that's all that really matter to me.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> I'm all for side projects and experimental albums, but you've got to call them what they are.
> 
> What's really getting to me is artists like Sam Hunt and now even the Zac Brown Band and Dean Brody releasing EDM club songs and calling it country.


Meh, it is a progression of folk music in the 21st century. It began with country disco, then moved onto electronic German schlager called discofox, then into the Balkans with something called turbofolk. Club country is a return for country music and it will probably stay as country music canon.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Totally non-purist. I think I had to sign a card to that effect when I joined The Devin Townsend Fanclub.

These people are artists. The last thing I want to do is influence an artist to do something other than what their muse is telling them to do. Kinda Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle stuff to me.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it occured to me, there is something i don't like, that seems to be popular these days. people like to take rock songs and play them like reggae. i HATE that. but it's because i don't like reggae.


----------



## BobbyD (Jan 17, 2016)

laristotle said:


> C'mon now. What about this rendition? lol.




Now that is too funny...... LLOOLL


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

Robert1950 said:


> This is something I have come across on and off, mostly off, over the years. I first remember one guy I knew who was upset that Johnny Winter was playing rock. He said he was purist and that Winter should stay strictly with the blues. Then there was the incident with Neil Young and Joni Mitchell at Mariposa on Toronto Island. They were booed by folkies who were angry that the two were deviating from acoustic folk. I believed they never returned. Then there was the famous Bob Dylan electric concert where he was booed by angry purist folkies. There have been incidents in jazz too where artists ventured into popular music at the time. It was like the musicians had committed sacrilege.
> 
> By the mid 70s, I realized I was NOT a purist. I found the purists of the late 60s and early 70s rather inflexible and intolerant of change. If I like their musical changes fine, if not, well, I didn't. Didn't care much for George Benson's This Masquerade, but I liked Winters' rock, Young's rock and Mitchell's jazz style.
> 
> So my question is, are you a musical purist, a purist about some things and not others, or not a purist. Think in terms of artists shifting within, changing or playing across musical genres. Like has Metallica changed from their earliest works? Did you care? Did it enrage you? Or you didn't just didn't like the later music. Whatever.


Although my musical interests and pursuits fall into different genres than yours, there are similar attitudes that seem to pervade both of our artistic preferences. In my world the dichotomy exists between "classical" and "folk" or finger-style playing. Another way to think of it is nylon string vs steel string. Conventional wisdom and common practice point to nylon string guitars as the preferred choice for performing pieces from the standard "classical" repertoire while folk tunes and popular songs arranged as instrumental pieces are best played on steel strings. Its worth noting that the Paraguayan virtuoso, Augustin Barrios (1885-1944) played classical pieces exclusively on steel strings. Segovia on the other hand frequently disparaged both steel string guitars and music that was not included in the standard classical repertoire.
Fortunately, those prejudices have largely been buried of late. Scottish classical guitar virtuoso, David Russell, for example, has arranged and regularly performs a set of Celtic songs at his concerts and Celtic fingerstyle guitarist Tony McManus has tried his hand at the Bach Chaconne from Violin Partita No.2. 
In my own case I've just been practicing the Bach Fugue in A minor (BWV 1000) on my Daniels classical guitar, will now start working on my steel string fingerstyle arrangement of the celtic tune "A Wind From the South". 
So to answer your question directly, no I'm not a musical purist.Those who have heard me perform the famous classical tremolando piece, Recuerdos de la Alhambra on steel string acoustic guitar can attest to that.
BTW - Great question for a thread!!!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> it occured to me, there is something i don't like, that seems to be popular these days. people like to take rock songs and play them like reggae. i HATE that. but it's because i don't like reggae.


I find (new) country artists do that a lot too....take a popular song, some that haven't even cooled down yet, and put some twangy guitar, lilting accented vocals etc on it and up the charts it goes!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I think we like to keep the stuff that is nearest and dearest to us "pure". For instance to use the Metallica reference again, I got into them while in my teens, this was the Cliff Burton era of the band (mid 80's). Master of Puppets remains one of the best metal albums ever! Given that this came out during a formative time in my musical journey I did have a hard time following them through their changes. The entity that was the Metallica of my youth is basically dead to me now.
> 
> Intellectually, I get and support their need or desire for growth and change but the 18 yr old kid in me is turning his back to them while they play. An aside here, that's what the audience used to do when an "unworthy" supporting act would open for Metallica in the early days.
> 
> ...


I think im from a similar generation. Was a metallica fan back in the day, used to jam on a lot of their tunes. To me, their evolution was fairly gradual, and I didn't think of them as going soft or experimental, I just thought their best song writing had left the building. As Ive said before, I don't see how a band can have the same angst and inspiration when theyre 40 yr olds collecting vintage wines and dealing in million dollar art pieces as when theyre fiery 20 yr olds punks with a "fuck 'em all" attitude.

when I think of a more "shocking" change in my generation, it was when Van Halen, at the top of his game 1) added keyboards 2) on the next album, became "Van Hagar", while DLR went his own way and kind of seemed like a more polished version of VH with Steve Vai, Billy Sheehan etc.
for me personally, it was a win-win. I loved what DLR was doing, and getting exposed to Vai...it was really inspiring, fun yet technical music. And at the same time, I think Van Hagar represented EVH's best song writing, even though it over shadowed his guitar playing. I appreciated him much more as an artist and not just a shredder.
I know my perspective isn't a popular one.

I think im coming around to thinking that maybe I am a "music purist" in the sense that I like change if it leads to more good music. But Im just not a "genre purist" or fanboy that wants to hear the same old songs/style delivered for decades and decades (ahem.....ac/dc )


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I know my perspective isn't a popular one.
> 
> But Im just not a "genre purist" or fanboy that wants to hear the same old songs/style delivered for decades and decades (ahem.....ac/dc )


your post was pretty reflective of what i think about mettalica and vh. 

when i was a kid i used to love captain crunch cereal. i love that if i go buy some today, it's the same. but i don't eat it every day. that's how i am with ac/dc and similar bands. part of their appeal to me is, they have their "thing". no one does it like they do. i can play along to _high voltage_, or _rock or bust_, and it's the same rock and roll.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I find (new) country artists do that a lot too....take a popular song, some that haven't even cooled down yet, and put some twangy guitar, lilting accented vocals etc on it and up the charts it goes!


Please don't use "new", "country", and "artists" in the same sentence ;-)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> your post was pretty reflective of what i think about mettalica and vh.
> 
> when i was a kid i used to love captain crunch cereal. i love that if i go buy some today, it's the same. but i don't eat it every day. that's how i am with ac/dc and similar bands. part of their appeal to me is, they have their "thing". no one does it like they do. i can play along to _high voltage_, or _rock or bust_, and it's the same rock and roll.


I actually didn't mean it (ac/dc) entirely as a put down. I think of them to music as McDonalds is to food. You always know what youre going to get, even if they aren't broadening our horizons or braking down walls as artists. it would still be kind of a sad world without either of them....going to get a Big Mac now, I think , and I may even put on For those about to rock in my car on the way


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

b-nads said:


> Please don't use "new", "country", and "artists" in the same sentence ;-)


art comes in many forms, my friend 
TBH, as a city boy who cant tolerate or relate to much of "real country", I find "new country" much more palatable, as its really more like southern rock.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I can definitely live with the southern rock oriented stuff - it's the rap/dance fluff I can't handle, though you're right...it's all subjective. ;-)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I haven't heard much of the country/rap dance stuff, other than some TaylorSwift remixes, so cant really comment. but I guess its part of the "urbanization" of north American kids.
I tend to think of new country as bands like Lady Antebellum....more accessible, less stereotypical, more relatable to people that have never been "way down yonder in the chattahoochee..." and somewhat fresher sounding than the truck-driving country I knew growing up.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Little Big Town, Rascall Flatts, etc - everything in that ilk makes me want to go -postal on my car radio...and Luke Brian makes me want to blow the car sky high. I guess I'm just too stuck on Waylon...then again, there were a bunch of Chet and Porter Wagner fans that probably felt that way about Waylon when he started his more rock style.


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

b-nads said:


> Please don't use "new", "country", and "artists" in the same sentence ;-)


Then again, could it not be said that the recently deceased Glenn Frey (RIP) was the original "new country artist"of his era? And those vocal harmonies were oh so sweet!!!


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Actually, I blame Hank Williams and his "Singing Cowboy" schtick starting off the whole "new country" thing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If you saw the list of songs on my Blues playlist on my phone you'd know I wasn't a purist--some of my selections may drive a blues purist crazy.


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

zontar said:


> If you saw the list of songs on my Blues playlist on my phone you'd know I wasn't a purist--some of my selections may drive a blues purist crazy.


Such as......? The reason I ask is because my own listening and playing choices are often eclectic. For example, I'm a huge J.S.Bach fan and would never consider performing a recital without including at least one of his works, however; I enjoy listening to and playing songs by the Eagles, The Rankin Family and Leo Kottke style ragtime pieces on steel string guitar to name but a few.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Purists miss out on all the good stuffs. Mix up your Jpop and metal, mix up you rap and rock. Listening to black and white is boring, give me all the colors of the rainbow. Devo, Kiss, Alice Cooper, Therion, BabyMetal, Kid Rock, Aldious, SOD, Iron Horse. Even Bowie liked to fuck the shit up. Boring music is no fun.......


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

edit: I missed the point of the OP


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2016)

I listen to whatever grabs me by the boo-boo.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Guyfrets said:


> Such as......? The reason I ask is because my own listening and playing choices are often eclectic. For example, I'm a huge J.S.Bach fan and would never consider performing a recital without including at least one of his works, however; I enjoy listening to and playing songs by the Eagles, The Rankin Family and Leo Kottke style ragtime pieces on steel string guitar to name but a few.


Some of it I've posted videos for in the Blues thread here.
Some such as Weird Al's Generic Blues I haven't...





Then there's the Hampton String Quartet's version of In My Time of Dying--yes a I have a string quartet in my blues playlist.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I listen to whatever grabs me by the boo-boo.


When my son would skin his knee the ex would say he had a boo boo. You listen to stuff that grabs you knee?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I was thrilled, as a teenager, that Arthur Fiedler (Orchestral Arranger/Conductor) covered the Beatles.
I was also saddened to learn The Monkees did not play their instruments on their early recordings.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


Jan 29th they will be in Calgary.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Purists miss out on all the good stuffs. Mix up your Jpop and metal, mix up you rap and rock. Listening to black and white is boring, give me all the colors of the rainbow. Devo, Kiss, Alice Cooper, Therion, BabyMetal, Kid Rock, Aldious, SOD, Iron Horse. Even Bowie liked to fuck the shit up. Boring music is no fun.......


I don't think what I'm missing is from lack of expansion. There's tons of good bands in the genres I do like, that I haven't taken the time to listen to. Some of those bands are 15 years old or more.

I can't really find rap or hip hop that I like. I used to like whatever Much Music told me to like, when I was 12. I got a guitar and that slowly decreased as I got into more guitar-focused bands. I've had a few discussions with a coworker, trying to find artists I would like while giving him more punk bands to check out. Most of my punk rock listening (and playing) friends can sing Dr. Dre's "the chronic" back to front, but not me.

I don't like "New country" because it's fake and annoying. Taylor Swift did not grow up in a poor neighbourhood, she got a car for her 16th birthday. She fits the pop princess model a lot better (and frankly I don't mind TS pop songs as much as I do some of her early stuff). I don't like people putting country vocals on club songs and calling it country music, and I'm not even attached to either of those respective styles. 

For guys in the 80's, it was watching Metallica change and "sell out". I agree wholeheartedly that sometimes a name change to realize a new version of a band is a good idea. When you're that far removed from old material and don't really include it in the set (oh but they try) then are you really the same band? Devin Townsend ended strapping young lad on account of the fact that he wasnt the angsty 20-something who started that band, and didn't want to do the music a disservice by being dishonest while writing it. So he started his own solo thing with no rules, and it's done pretty well. My "metallica" moment (I'm not 30 yet) was watching Alexisonfire go from pioneer-ish screaming (not the first band to do that, but probably the first on a national music station) to watered down mass-market punk rock. I still enjoy the new stuff for what it is, but it is definitely not what put them on the map. That's why Dallas Green is off selling out arenas, and the other guys have far more humble projects (George, screamer - dead tired, Rat Beard, drummer - Say Yes, Wade - guitarist - a host of punk bands)


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

zontar said:


> Then there's the Hampton String Quartet's version of In My Time of Dying--yes a I have a string quartet in my blues playlist.


Now that is very cool!!!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Budda said:


> Devin Townsend ended strapping young lad on account of the fact that he wasnt the angsty 20-something who started that band, and didn't want to do the music a disservice by being dishonest while writing it. So he started his own solo thing with no rules, and it's done pretty well.


Actually, it was so much 'one and then the other', they ran concurrent. His first DT album (Ocean Machine: Biomech) came out right after the 2nd SYL. The two types of music were how he dealt with his manic (SYL) / depression (DTB) problems. But when SYL ran it's course, he wasn't shy about ending it, which he did in style with The New Black - a fairly tongue-in-cheek take on the metal business.


----------

